# ani mitga'aga'at elecha - אני מתגעגעת אליך



## girloncrack

How do you spell this in hebrew?  
אני מיתגאגאת אליך?
Is this correct for a woman to say to a man?


----------



## Nunty

Hi Girl,

That is almost perfect. The only mistakes -- common ones for beginners -- are that you used alefs instead of ayins and there is no yud. The correct spelling is:

אני מתגעגעת אליך

Bravo! Yes, it is perfect for a woman to say to a man.


----------



## girloncrack

Can anyone explain to me the reason why "elecha" is used here?  "I miss..."  to you??


----------



## Nunty

Ah, that's because the literal meaning of להתגעגע is more like "long for" (or "to, in Hebrew), than "miss". That's part of the beauty of knowing different languages; the different ways of thinking about famliar subjects.


----------



## bat777

Nun-Translator said:


> Ah, that's because the literal meaning of להתגעגע is more like "long for" (or "to, in Hebrew), than "miss". That's part of the beauty of knowing different languages; the different ways of thinking about famliar subjects.


Just a small addition to Nun-Translator's beautiful explanation:
I miss you is literally: אני חסרה אותך, which sounds much better as: אתה חסר לי.
girloncrack, you can tell your boyfriend אתה חסר לי instead of אני מתגעגעת אליך. It would mean more or less the same, but I believe that since the second one is a commonly used frase, the first one would sound more sincere, and would thus have a greater efferct.


----------



## Nunty

This is a why a nun should not respond to queries about boyfriends, I guess.  

Bat777 has given you a wonderful phrase, girloncrack. It implies that the one you are talking to is necessary to you, you need him, and his not being there is like not having something essential. Very romantic.


----------



## girloncrack

Thanks Bat777 - how is חסר pronounced in this context?  There are several entries for it in the dictionary, and given Hebrew's often less than obvious wording (to an English speaker, at least!) I'm hard pressed to figure out which one is most suitable...


----------



## Flaminius

Masculine חסר (chaser) and feminine חסרה (chasra) mean lacking or missing.  It is an adjective.


----------



## pachyderm

It's חֲסֵרָה (chasera)


----------

